# Breakdown cover recommendations



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

So the RAC renewal is in at £109 for two people

Anyone use anyone other than the big players ? , obviously looking for a reduction without compromising service if there is such a thing!

Would be interested to hear recommendations and if you have had to use said company in breakdown situation


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Use a cashback site would be my advice


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone else ?!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally for breakdown cover I'd only go with a "big player". When you break down in the middle of the night in the p1ssing rain you want someone who has the most patrols on the road. I stick with the AA for that reason and have just renewed last month and for the 3rd year in a row got £50 cashback on my policy via Quidco (£50 on policies £101 to £151). So it makes it very cheap for a top policy including relay cover.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I've never used one of these cash back places , what's the catch ? How do they make the money ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used Autoaid for the last 4 or 5 years. http://www.autoaidbreakdown.co.uk on the few times I have used them, they have been just as good as RAC, AA etc


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I use these http://www.firstcallmotorbreakdown.co.uk/ I think this is my 3rd or 4th year with them, they use local recovery firms so I found I wasn't waiting too long when I had a call out.
I only go for the roadside as my mechanic's garage is just round the corner from us so I don't feel the need for homestart.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

cleancar said:


> I've never used one of these cash back places , what's the catch ? How do they make the money ?


There's no catch. With Quidco, you pay them £5 per year which comes out of your "earnings". You just go to the Quidco site first, log in and then go from there to the website of your choice eg the AA. Different companies take different lengths of time to give you your cash back, the AA being one of the slowest at around 4 months. I usually make £300-£400 a year via Quidco and always check when I'm buying stuff if the retailer is registered with Quidco. Its money for nothing basically


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I just switch between the RAC and AA and get the new member discount price ..only get recovery and breakdown cover for any car though


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

have you seen this, 3 months free too

http://www.swinton.co.uk/breakdown-cover


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'm with these through the works union.
http://www.frizzell.co.uk/unison/breakdown/britannia-rescue/
I joined about 15 years ago as I was in the RAC and everyone else seemed to want to use my membership when they broke down so I got this as it covered my car only.
I've used them twice early on when cilynder head gaskit went and a clutch broke, and they were great, tho second time I did have a mobile. 
But when I changed jobs and got a company van I didn't renew it, 2 years later I broke down in my car thankfully only about 2 miles away and a friend helped me out. Never been without since.
On my last renewal I added BF on so now it covers us not the cars, I think it was an extra £5 as I'd been with them for 5 years unbroken this time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

After much hassle from an old man, I decided to get a years breakdown for when we went to Scotland. Ive never had it in 12 years of driving as Ive never broken down!
Anyway, it was £23. Green flag. Thats recovery as long as it conks out a mile from home.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I just remembered, my ex's dad is a recovery truck driver man, he used to recommend Britannia Rescue. That's going back about 10 years though.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I have used Autoaid for the last 4 or 5 years. http://www.autoaidbreakdown.co.uk on the few times I have used them, they have been just as good as RAC, AA etc


What he said....other half uses them, been great on the odd occasion when needed


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I get mine with my Bank Account at the Natwest and the wife gets cover from Barclays just by paying about £12 a month but it also covers Holiday Insureance, Mobile Insureance, ID Theft plus loats of other things so it works out cheaper than just getting a Breakdown Cover direct with the big guys like AA Rac etc


----------

